# Burstner i591 2004



## noody (Jan 4, 2013)

I suppose it's time I joined the owners club so at least I can share some experiences. I'm not a great camping socialite, in fact I hate campsites and am uneasy about most wild camping.

Anyway, I have had to deal with quite a few problems in the four years we've had this van as second owners. I'm sure most of those problems are accepted every-year hiccups. In many cases I expected more from Burstner but it is a lovely van to live in and to drive.

I treat it with care, right now it has a dehumidifier in side, the boiler is left on number one and in really cold or poor weather I also keep a heater inside on frost setting.

More photos of inside coming up soon, after the house chores and dusting.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Jan 4, 2013)

Richard :welcome: fellow Burstnerite, very nice van, thank you for sharing. May be we'll meet up at one of the meets, Regards Lou:drive:


----------



## noody (Jan 4, 2013)

If you're a member of the Burstner owners club you'll remember Alan and ? who were members with this van. We bought the van from Alan and ? (I hate this short-term memory loss thing)

I don't go to meets but maybe I should, my excuse is I can never find enough spare time. Pathetic EH ?


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi from another Burstner owner - not been far in it yet, but travelled a lot in Europe in a SB merc before getting this.


----------



## noody (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks Jenny, you just reminded me of Alan's wife's name. We knew her as Jen.

Which Burstner do you have Jenny ?


----------



## Le Foot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, We also have a Burstner and are active members of the owners club. If the Alan & Jenny you bought the van off are Welsh, but living in East Anglia, I know who you mean, but can't think of their surname at the minute (You are so right about memory loss!!)
  It is a very good club, and most members are very willing to share their experiences and knowledge of the vans. They also organise a visit to the Burstner Factory in Germany every-other year, and it is this year..in June I believe.  The U.K. Rallies are also worth doing, usually well supported and good fun.
  If we can be of any assistance  regarding Burstners (although hubby and I are not very techy!!) please ask, if we don't know, we may be able to direct you to someone who does.

Jackie


----------



## maingate (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a Burstner 747.

I would never join any club that would have me as a member ......... Groucho Marx.


----------



## noody (Jan 4, 2013)

Le Foot said:


> If the Alan & Jenny you bought the van off are Welsh, but living in East Anglia, I know who you mean, but can't think of their surname at the minute (You are so right about memory loss!!)



Steel.

I don't know if they are Welsh but they used to live in Wales. I'm not Welsh, not a lot of Welsh this far west.


----------



## Le Foot (Jan 4, 2013)

That's the name. Thank you!! I would have been thinking about it all night. Definitely Welsh. Alan was 'inaugrated' as an 'Angle' in a very funny comedy 'sketch' when we were in Spain with the Burstnerites last year.

Jackie


----------



## noody (Jan 5, 2013)

Le Foot said:


> That's the name. Thank you!! I would have been thinking about it all night.



Me too, Alan and Jen's name only came to me when I was trying to remember someone else's name. Yes, a very likeable couple and we kept in touch for a while. They reverted to towing a caravan for a while and then I think they bought a Rapido motorhome. Or was it the other way around  and not even Rapido ? (Smile)


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 5, 2013)

noody said:


> Thanks Jenny, you just reminded me of Alan's wife's name. We knew her as Jen.
> 
> Which Burstner do you have Jenny ?


 We have an Aviano - will be 3 years old in March.


----------



## noody (Jan 5, 2013)

Very nice van.

Have you ever seen a Burstner van with the Burstner bike-rack fitted ? It's the only bike rack I would ever-ever fit to this van and the nicest I have ever seen, doubtless it'll be lots of money and the reason I have never seen one fitted. Just seen them fitted onto vans amongst the marketing literature.

Our van has been an annual expense over and above normal running and maintenance, it's possibly why people sell them on after four years. I don't accept this as normal, the Fiat 2.8 hasn't given any problems though we had to replace wheelbearings at 24000 miles. The reversing switch had to be replaced and front pipe of the exhaust. The van interior has needed annual professional attention together with some of the rear panels, I did all the work. I'm a retired cabinet maker/carpenter type of tradesman so it was more of a surprise. Some people think I expect too much.

I love this van and it's in good shape but the Burstner production line has been responsible for some oversight so keep an eye on things.


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 5, 2013)

Ours has a bike rack fitted - it was already on when we bought it.  Haven't taken much notice of it, as the bikes fit in the garage.


----------

